# AER: Corrected error received: id=00e4

## Alela

Hi,

I found this error in my dmesg:

```
[    1.595697] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: AER: Corrected error received: id=00e4

[    1.595701] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer, id=00e4(Receiver ID)

[    1.595726] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4:   device [8086:a294] error status/mask=00002041/00002000

[    1.595745] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4:    [ 0] Receiver Error         (First)

[    1.595760] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4:    [ 6] Bad TLP 
```

cat /proc/version:

```

Linux version 4.14.14-gentoo (gcc version 7.2.0 (Gentoo 7.2.0-r1 p1.1)) #2 SMP Sat Jan 20 13:51:53 CET 2018

```

lspci -k:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Intel Kaby Lake Host Bridge (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Intel Kaby Lake Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH USB 3.0 xHCI Controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 200 Series PCH USB 3.0 xHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH CSME HECI #1

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 200 Series PCH CSME HECI

   Kernel driver in use: mei_me

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH SATA controller [AHCI mode]

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 200 Series PCH SATA controller [AHCI mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1b.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #17 (rev f0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev f0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #2 (rev f0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev f0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #9 (rev f0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH LPC Controller (Z270)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 200 Series PCH LPC Controller (Z270)

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PMC

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 200 Series PCH PMC

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH HD Audio

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 200 Series PCH HD Audio

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH SMBus Controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 200 Series PCH SMBus Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.6 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti]

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia_drm, nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GP102 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. GP102 HDMI Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I211 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. I211 Gigabit Network Connection

   Kernel driver in use: igb

05:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device 2142

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8732

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

06:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM961/PM961

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM961/PM961

   Kernel driver in use: nvme

```

How can I solve this error?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Alela,

The error was corrected. There is nothing you need do unless it keeps happening.

Then it will be a hardware error of some sort.  As its PCIe related, removing and reseating the card may be enough.

----------

